# Silverfish



## Muscles (Apr 20, 2021)

Silverfish are in the wall joining my house and next doors house. Both houses have been treated but the pest control guy said the damp must be in the wall as the silverfish are still around. Any ideas how to get rid of damp in walls and remove and get rid of silverfish? Thanks


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just curious, why do they bother you? I understand the damp bothering you.


----------



## Muscles (Apr 20, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Just curious, why do they bother you? I understand the damp bothering you.


If left they breed and feed on your clothes books and carb food sources


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"Little is known about bristletail behavior. Most behavioral studies examined food preference or food suitability. Although most people think that bristletails feed on book bindings and carbohydrates, they actually prefer dried beef, beef extract, dead insects, and other items high in protein. Silverfish cannibalize dead and injured insects."









Bristletails (Silverfish and Firebrats)


Silverfish, Lepisma saccharina, and firebrats, Thermobia domestica, are insects that are mostly a nuisance pest in homes.




extension.psu.edu


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Nik333: Thanks for posting the link. Not to be argumentative, but I was surprised by the quote, so I took a look at the document and found this:

"Silverfish, _Lepisma saccharina_, and firebrats, _Thermobia domestica_, are insect species that belong to the order Thysanura and are usually found in homes. They are mostly a nuisance pest, but they can destroy cereals, books, papers, wallpaper, and other starchy items with their excrement. During severe infestations, these starchy targets may develop irregular-shaped holes from the insects' feeding. Silverfish and firebrats do not feed on wool or other animal products."

It appears that while silverfish may not feed on starchy items like paper, they can cause damage. But it sounds like it would take a lot of them to do so.

Unfortunately, I don't have any specific suggestions for the OP, but perhaps a dehumidifier would help?


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Is there an attic area? That can be treated with granular bait for silverfish. If you know they are definitely in the walls, drill a few holes and puff some insecticide dust in there.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Just curious, why do they bother you? I understand the damp bothering you.


They bother ME because they are creepy.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Muscles said:


> Silverfish are in the wall joining my house and next doors house. Both houses have been treated but the pest control guy said the damp must be in the wall as the silverfish are still around. Any ideas how to get rid of damp in walls and remove and get rid of silverfish? Thanks


Dampness in a wall is, sorry to say, generally caused by either a leak somewhere or by improper insulation resulting in condensation. Can you remove the sheetrock?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I used to have silverfish and who wants bugs in their house. When I first realized it I’d occasionally see a big one on the ceiling in the winter where they would crawl higher to warm air. I’ve had them come out from under the baseboard in a bathroom. I started spraying around my house inside and outside, mostly for spiders with Demon WP and it appears to combat the problem. That was years ago.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I guess my point would be, are they enough of a nuisance to risk your health? Could the moisture be brought down by finding the source, or by using a dehumidifier?
"May cause damage to organs through prolonged or repeated exposure." This is from the Demon WP SDS.

Someone may write "I've used insecticides freely for 40 years and I'm fine." Well, you don't know that.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Muscles said:


> Silverfish are in the wall joining my house and next doors house. Both houses have been treated but the pest control guy said the damp must be in the wall as the silverfish are still around. Any ideas how to get rid of damp in walls and remove and get rid of silverfish? Thanks


If you are still looking for home made solutions, here are some:
1. Boric Acid, mixed with flour and water to create a paste, on a piece of plastic, cardboard, etc.
2. Diatomaceous earth - spread it where they are found. They nibble, dehydrate and die.
3. Cheap beer, in a flat container cap, like cup of yogurt. They crawl into the beer pool, have a pool party and die.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Muscles nice to meet you!

Hmm. In general silverfish themselves aren't so much of a problem as a symptom.

The "damp" you speak of, in my opinion, requires a concerted investigation if one has not been done. It sounds like water is getting in where it's not supposed to, and, stopping that might stop your problem, and, get rid of, or reduce the number of, the silverfish too. Having been through massive water intrusion in my house, I might be a bet sensitized to that, but that can really be bad, especially if it results in mold. 

I realize that this is sometimes easier said than done, but, I say, again, to go a-hunting for the source of your in-house River [name]. That includes, if evidence supports it, exploratory surgery of the type @Ronnie833 suggested. If you're in a "row house" situation that could mean a problem for you and your adjacent neighbor as to your shared wall. 

Maybe take some pictures and post them in other fora here, relating to walls, etc. I suspect we have someone who'll take one look and offer more concrete suggestions than I can. 

In any case, do let us know what you do, so we can add to our broad base of common knowledge, and help others in your situation.


----------

